# 19 years old! Need advice to return back to college! Please!



## SamSummers291 (Dec 16, 2013)

My name is Samantha and I am 19 years old. I'm just gonna jump right in to my story about struggling with IBS. One morning last May during my senior year of high school I woke up with cramps and diarrhea. All of a sudden. Prior to this I had had no digestive illnesses at all. After a few weeks of symptoms, I went to the doctor and he gave me the antibiotic *Cipro* because he told me that it is probably food poisoning or an infection. After several more weeks of pain and diarrhea, I had scheduled a colonoscopy. Two days before my colonoscopy I landed in the hospital because I had appendicitis. I had an emergency *appendectomy*. A day after I came home from the surgery I dropped off a stool sample and was diagnosed with *C-Diff*. I was put on a round of *Vancomycin.* After finishing the C-Diff, I wasn't having diarrhea as much, but I was still having it as much as I was in May. In August, I left for my freshman year of college. In mid-September, I came home because the symptoms were bothering me to an extreme extent. I had a *colonoscopy* and a *flouroscopy swallow* (which both showed nothing) and then was shipped back to school. I fainted on the plane back (first sign of now-known Vaso Vagal). I called the doctor and was told I had C-Diff again, although they recently informed me that it was a false positive. Now we are getting more to the present. That was all the back story to keep in mind. Now I have been diagnosed with IBS. I have been home from college for a few months now. I was on Lexapro and now I am only on *Remeron* and *birth control*. My symtoms are up and down but I am seeing little improvement from any of the drugs. I am also doing acupuncture. My current symptoms are as followed: *diarrhea* (daily), *constipation* (cramps), extreme *pain *in the lower left quadrant and lower back, *vaso vagal *symptoms (lightheadedness and headaches), and *heart palpitations*. I am supposed to return to college for Spring semester in 3 weeks. At this point I am open to any and all suggestions about how to get rid of this. Please help!!! Any advice is appreciated. I have been through enough!


----------



## Kaizykat (Dec 22, 2013)

Get in touch with your school's disability office. You can regester with them and get accomidations because of IBS. These accomidations can include being able to turn in assignments late, extra missed classes, and being allowed to take breaks during classes or leaving the class early. The disability office will not inform your professors that you have IBS, only that you need some special accomidations.

You can also take a break from college if time and money permits. There's no shame in not finishing your degree in four years. Your school will keep you enrolled as a student for a few semesters, even if you're not attended classes (mine is something like eight quarters). Your health is more important than finishing school "on time." It sounds like your body has had a rough few months; maybe you need the rest!

Having IBS, or any chronic health concern, sucks when you're in college. I definately feel your pain!


----------



## copperboom345 (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you tried taking probiotics? I had a bout of c-diff in August and now have IBS-PI from it still. VSL#3 is a really good one that I've tried (it has a lot of cultures in it, you'll have to ask for it behind the counter at your local pharmacy and its refrigerated, and kind of expensive), or a brand I'm using now is culturelle. And I've heard of other people taking florster, but I personally haven't tried it yet.

Also, try eating foods with soluble fiber,and maybe keep track of what upsets you. I was also told that c-diff can leave you lactose intolerant for a while too.

C-Diff is really tricky to overcome, my doctor has told me it can take years for the IBS-PI to go away.

As for going back to school, in addition to seeing what your school can do for you, I would just let your teachers know. I found that they were all really understanding in knowing that sometimes I would have to leave class to go to the bathroom, even during an exam once! I also find that it helps to get up earlier in the morning and helped me feel a bit better during my classes.

I feel for you! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## chabot313 (Feb 7, 2014)

School is for you, it should never be school>you. so register with the dissability office! dont be ashamed! tell your professors, draw them a picture if they dont get it! But also remember that people are caring and helpful and that being open about it will help you to be strong and independent. if you are secretive you will be blamed and called lazy, disruptive, when in reality its not your fault. locate all the nearest bathrooms on campus  if you have to fart accidentally turn on the music on your phone before u let one go lol. definantly see a nutritionist on campus, i never had to pay for those appointments. just dont give up on school before attempting to do your best. oh yeah so u can schedule ur own classes, so try to space them out, give yourself few hours to relax..


----------

